# portable toilet



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

has anyone rented these portable toilets i.e. honey bucket , or united before? was looking to rent one for a 3 week period in the mtns this year. better than squatting on the ground all the time.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Go for it. It may be a little bit expensive for a 3 week time but you can call them and find out what the cost is. Some outfits have theirs on wheels so that you can haul them to the site and leave them while others will want to deliver them to your site. Also the companies that we have used that have them on a small trailer will only deliver them to certain areas and then it is up to you to get them to where you want them, so you might want to check that out. 

Another choice for you is to get a plastic chair. Cut a hole in the seat and then mount a toilet seat onto the chair. Dig a hole and you are set. Depending on the modesty of the campers you might want to wrap a tarp around it or shield it from others views.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

this could be for about 20 people both female and male, if figured this would be the best way to make it comfortable for all. I have the tent thingy for a camper size toilet, just thought something else like this to make it easier for all. thanks for the reply


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For that many people you might look into two of the portables. I know that is what we have done for over Memorial Day weekend for quite a while and it will surprise you on how fast you fill them up. I'm sure that the companies that rent them have some kind of scale that will tell you just what you need for the number of people using them. 

You have to figure that on a job site they usually get pumped out and cleaned once a week, so three weeks may be a stretch.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Critter said:


> Another choice for you is to get a plastic chair. Cut a hole in the seat and then mount a toilet seat onto the chair. Dig a hole and you are set. *Depending on the modesty of the campers you might want to wrap a tarp around it or shield it from others views*.


Wait wasn't it sagebrush who had his avitar as......yeah it was. forget the modesty thing:-?


----------

